# LAKE ERIE PRO OPEN AND MEGABASS AT SANDUSKY RAMP THIS WEEKEND WITH OPENINGS



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Join Date
Dec 2008
Location
sunbury
Posts
271

ERIE PRO OPEN AND MEGABASS AT SANDUSKY SAT AND SUNDAY WITH OPENINGS 
CIRCUIT IS OHIO WATER ONLY ON SUNDAY. ALL INFO IS UP AND WAVE FORCAST IS AWSOME ALL WEEK SO FAR.


PRO OPEN IS OPEN TO ALL ERIE WATERS INCLUDING CANADA!!!!


HERE IS INFO ON PRO OPEN
http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/PROSERIESOPENPAGE.html
HERE IS INFO ON MEGABASS EVENT SUNDAY 
http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OHIOMEGABASSTOURNAMENTTRAIL.html


CHECK OUT OUR PAYOUT ON PRO OPEN INDIAN LAST WEEKEND $4,100 1ST AND 4 TEAMS OVER $1,000 http://jnorman1.homestead.com/2019proopenind.html


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

No of the links work?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry do not know what happened. I fixed and will have results up soon. By the way Steve Clapper and his partner won Saturday with 20.80 with 24 boats and took home somewhere around $4,400.


----------

